# Skaven help



## Drproctology (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey all, just wanted to ask everyone a few questions. Ok so heres the thing i have been playing skaven for around a year now going great for me  i have 3k points atm and im doing great with my 2.5k army 8/0/1 but now a good mate of mine has given me a challenge he is making a combined 5k army of chaos demons (2.5k) and WoC (2.5k) a few other mates have taken up this challenge to make and play with them. So getting to my point i wanted a few tips on what units everyone thinks would counter these 2 armys i have no problem with getting the model. i want to keep the army quite balanced 

Thanks


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Well for Chaos demons the best way to beat them is in combat as they suffer from daemonic instability and more models can phase out if they are defeated in combat or you outnumber them significantly. 

Keep your units big (not a problem with skaven) 40 as an absolute minimum

Plagueclaw catapults are of use against daemonic infantry as most are T3 so 5's to wound under the pie dish!!

Warriors of chaos anything that ignores armour save will hurt them (unless they got MoT damn ward saves) again plague claws, rat ogres can reduce armour saves, hellpits can make a mess of knights BUT its a risky strategy to play as for 250ish points i'd rather another horde of clanrats.

Plague Furnace for the cc mist and wrecker ball attack plus unbreakable unit, screaming bell again for the unbreakable. 

jezzails for their armour penetration, plague censer bearers and poisoned wind globadiers are good knight/heavy infantry hunters (keep the PCB's close to a unit of Plague Monks with a plague furnace to use the 'parent' units leadership and amke them stubborn. 

Use the monks as a tarpit for his hard hitting units and flank charge with the pcb's. Any model in base contact with the furnace is required to take a toughness test, additional toughness test is require for the PCB's as the weapons are significantly different to require two tests.

Grey Seer with the dreaded 13th spell. target ANY unit that is under 14(the average roll of 4D6 dice) hoping for a small infantry unit in a second line (choosen) and watch their faces as they turn to clanrats (with fc) and can potentially get flank/rear charges into combats.

Level 1 warlocks with warp lightning to annoy him/ cheap distractions

Gutter Runners with posioned weapons, move them on the board in the 2nd turn and either use them to molest his flanking units or re direct frenzied troops (MoK) or use throwing stars into the flanks of big blocks of marauders where poisoned attacks will hurt with their poor armour save.

Beware that WoC can utilise MSU who are very very good at slipping through the gaps in your battle line to hit flanks and negate strength in numbers.

What do you currently run with at 2.5K?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Cannon are a good choice for WoC units, too. The blast bulb at the end of it can rip chosen to pieces.


----------



## Drproctology (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey thanks so much Ratvan all the info is so helpful to me ! well currently in 2.5k i run a skryer theme with a few helpful bits from other clans.

Ikit claw
Queek headtaker

chieftan as BSB
warlock engineer lv2 with optics and musket

40 queek storm vermin rattling gun banner of under empire
40 clanrats command shields
40 clanrats command spears,shields poison wind morta
20 slaves no upgrades
20 slaves no upgrades
20 slaves no upgrades

3x jezzails marksman
3x jezzails marksman

2x warplightning cannon
1x doomwheel

I think that is pretty much it i been tinkering with it a bit so not sure what points are it in this list. But this build has been doing well for me so far. out of 8 games i have played ikit claw has killed him self in my first turn 6 out of those 8 >.< but my warp lightning cannons have yet to blow up on me (touch wood)


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I would try a few random combinations to keep them on their toes, assassin on flying carpet springs to mind! Almost fluffy i feel.

Warpfire throwers on you extreme flanks works well as if you shoot and over doo the range rolled then you still have a chance of hitting something.

BEWARE of eye of the gods rule, if one of his characters beats one of yours in a challenge then they quickly get better through out the game. It's even worse when the warshrines come into play as then all unit champions have the rule too


----------



## Drproctology (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet sounds awesome i will write up a list and post it up and see what you think of it  i will also put some pics up of me building the army


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

add in Grey Seer on Screaming Bell 440pts
at least another unit of 40 clanrats with shields 180points
Plague Preist on Plague Furnace with Plague Censer 258 points (293 level 2)
plague priest with terrifying mask of Eee! 125 points (with the PCB's he causes terror but the unit cannot use his leadership, this is avoided by keeping within 6" of the monk unit) I may be off with the points here!
40 plague Monks , full command, plague banner 335 points
10 plague censer bearers 160 points

Skaven rule of claw. roughly 1 model per 10 points!

Also my personal skaven preference is rat ogres I run 12 in 1500point battles as well as 3 units of 40 clanrats. 

I would be very very tempted to invest in a unit of at least 12 Rat Ogres with 6 Packmasters (counts as a horde 6x2 and because monstrous infantry all models can use all attacks in support so thats 36 S5 attacks, an additonal 6 if still frenzied plus the 6 S5 stomp attacks) only downside is thats a massive points sink (528) 

The idea of this unit is purely psychological in the deployment if your opponant see's this he has two choices, he'll either have to try and avoid it leaving the remainder of your army molested until this unit hits combat, or will focus all his attention on this unit so you can hit him with wave upon wave of attacks


----------



## Drproctology (Jun 23, 2011)

Cheers man I was looking at the grey seer and bell and the furnace with priest but I havnt thought about using rat ogres but the way you put it sounds awesome hey cheers again


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

not a problem let me know what you're thinking of running and how you're getting on with the lists and building.

Where do you play most of your games? I'd love a skaven on skaven battle


----------



## Drproctology (Jun 23, 2011)

Well this is the color im going for with my stormvermin havnt finished the highlighting yet will post more pics later. just wanting to know what people think 




















Hey Ratvan also in answer to your question i play in fremantle Games Workshop (WA) most of the time


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

i take it that is in the grand ol USA then... bit far for a clan war

I do like the colour scheme you got going


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Colours look nice. Although you could make the metallics a bit more rusty imo!


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

Ratvan said:


> I would be very very tempted to invest in a unit of at least 12 Rat Ogres with 6 Packmasters (counts as a horde 6x2 and because monstrous infantry all models can use all attacks in support so thats 36 S5 attacks, an additonal 6 if still frenzied plus the 6 S5 stomp attacks) only downside is thats a massive points sink (528)


If are planning on running a horde of rat ogres I suggest 18 models. Rat ogres already get to attack in 2 rows as is, being monstrous infantry, making them a horde lets you attack in 3 ranks. If you want to run 12 I would run 2 units of 6 each.


----------

